# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 8 >  Windows 8 chính thức trình làng

## nguyenlan

*Vào khoảng 10 giờ tối qua theo giờ Việt Nam, Microsoft đã chính thức công bố một loạt sản phẩm phần mềm của hãng, bao gồm hệ điều hành Windows 8, Windows RT và cửa hàng ứng dụng Windows Store tại thành phố New York.*
_Ông Steven Sinofsky, chủ tịch sản phẩm Windows của Microsoft lên giới thiệu về Windows 8
_
Người khai màn cho buổi tối quan trọng của Microsoft ngày hôm qua chính là ông Steven Sinofsky, chủ tịch sản phẩm Windows. Ông nhấn mạnh Windows 7 là hệ điều hành được sử dụng và khen ngợi nhiều nhất hiện nay, với 670 triệu bản quyền đã được bán kể từ khi ra đời 3 năm trước. Ông cũng cho rằng *Windows 8* là một hệ điều hành được làm mới hoàn toàn và sẽ là nền tảng máy tính cho "một tỷ người tiếp theo"._
_​Theo như những gì Microsoft đã quảng cáo thì Windows 8 được coi là sản phẩm hệ điều hành tốt nhất từ trước tới nay của hãng cho tới nay của hãng. Windows 8 mang đến toàn bộ những gì tốt nhất của PC và máy tính bảng cho phép làm việc cũng như giải trí toàn diện hơn.Một số điểm mạnh của hệ điều hành Windows 8 như thời gian sử dụng pin tốt hơn, khởi động nhanh hơn, tương thích với phần cứng và phần mềm của Windows 7. Sinofsky cho biết, trước khi ra mắt, Windows 8 đã được dùng thử rộng rãi với tổng thời gian lên tới 1,24 tỷ giờ. Windows 8 cũng tương thích tốt với bàn phím, chuột và các thiết bị cảm ứng.Microsoft cho biết, người dùng sẽ phải bỏ ra 39,99 USD (tuong đương 830.000 VND) để nâng cấp lên Windows 8, trong khi đó với những máy tính có cài đặt Windows 7 bản quyền đặt mua từ thời gian 2/6/2012 đến 31/1/2013 tại hơn 140 quốc gia (trong đó có cả Việt Nam) có thể download và nâng cấp lên Windows 8 Pro với mức giá chỉ 15 USD (tương đương 300.000 VND). Theo dự kiến người dùng sẽ có thể bắt đầu download Windows 8 từ lúc 12 giờ sáng ngày 26 tháng 10 theo giờ Mỹ. Phiên bản mới nhất của Windows sẽ hỗ trợ 140 quốc gia với 37 ngôn ngữ khác nhau.Bên cạnh _Windows 8_ thì Microsoft cũng đã công bố phiên bản của hệ điều hành này cho các thiết bị tablet sử dụng vi xử lý ARM mang tên Windows RT. Windows RT sẽ được cài đặt sẵn bộ ứng dụng Microsoft Office 2013 và một vài ứng dụng khác của Microsoft, như trình duyệt Internet Explorer 10 và kho lưu trữ trực tuyến SkyDrive…

​dân trĩ

----------


## dichvutonghop

nó vấn chưa về Việt Nam...đang muốn sài đây...

----------


## yugowolf

_Link download các bản FINAL - 26/10 :
Link 4Share :_*
+ Bản 32 bit
Hoặc Other Link
+ Bản 64 bit
Hoặc Other Link

( Pass: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e--if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> hoặc http://share10s.com/)


Link FShare 

+ Bản 32 bit

+ Bản 64 bit

Link MediaFire 

+ Bản 32bit 
+ Bản 64bit

nguồn: vn-zoom*

----------

